# Santa Isabel tadpole rearing question



## cindygao0217 (Mar 1, 2015)

How do people rear santa Isabel since I am getting 2 pair in I hear they breed like a rabbit so I am think of taking care all of the tadpole and what special need they wanted and what do eat also should I let the parent take care of them or should I take them out and put them together or separately


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Have you taken a look at this?

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ca...dobates-tricolor-e-anthonyi-intermediate.html

Mark


----------



## cindygao0217 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just red it but still have 2 more questions left 

Should I leave th m in the tank or take them out

Should I separate them into their own container or have them in group


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

1st of all let clarify that rabbits have nothing on these little frogs when it comes to breeding as for raising tadpoles I've had a hard time getting the tadpoles to last past 3 weeks for 3-4 clutches of eggs and this is what i got figured out make sure you dust with a vitamin a once a month I use repashey vit a plus and repashey calicium plus every feeding when I find a clutch of eggs I pull them the 12-24 hrs later and put them in a petridish with just enough water to touch them so the don't dry out then as I see the tadpoles about to pop out add a little more water so they can swim out the egg then I raise mine communal in a plastic shoe box in about 2-3 inches of tadpole tea with some small pieces of Indian almond leaf and some moss and feed them tropical fish flake ground up and tadpole bites here and there hope this helps you out


----------

